# Zander und Raubfischmontage



## tschaka (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte, nachdem ich dem Zander weder mit Twister, Wobbler, Spinner und Gummifisch nichts anhaben konnte, nun mit Köfi(7-8-cm )zu Leibe rücken.

Vorab, ich bin Anfänger, hatte Erfolge mit Spinnfischen, aber mit Pose und so keine Ahnung.

Also.....................

ich habe Stopper auf meine 0,17 FireLine gezogen, dann meine Pose, dann einen Wirbel--so weit so klar-

Jetzt mein Vorfach mit Haken(Profiline Vor. Zander70cm, Größe 2)=

Aber wo bitte kommen diese Klemmbleikugeln hin und wieviel????)

Ich fische im Main Donau Kanal mit etwas Strömung, Schnur 0,17 Fire-Line, Pose 8gr., 

Lote ich vorher mit einem Grundblei aus?????????

Also sorry, ich bin ein Depp!  

Außer Spinnen, Twistern, Wobblern keine Ahnung.

Danke für Eure Tipps 

PS: Dachte Spinnfischen ist viel schöner als alles andere,
geht aber ziemlich aufs Kreuz!!:r 

Tschaka

Alex


----------



## Geraetefetischist (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander und Raubfischmontage*

Die Klemmbleie kommen knapp über den Wirbel. Recht kompakt. Am besten statt Klemmbleien Tropfen oder Olivenbleie verwenden.

Das Bleigewicht sollte von der Pose nur noch die Spitze herrausschauen lassen.

Ausloten: Klar, der Zander ist ein Grundfisch. Der Köfi sollte am Grund liegen.

Ich würds direkt an der Spundwand oder, wenn das Ufer nicht direkt die endtiefe hat an der unteren Kante probieren. Sehr ergiebig sind auch Wendebecken oder ähnliche Verbreiterungen, wo der Grund flach abfällt, ideal mit Sandboden. Da halt, wo sich auch die Kleinfische aufhalten.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## tschaka (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander und Raubfischmontage*

Danke Holger für die detailierte Auskunft.

Ich werde es so machen!

Petri

Alex


----------



## ollidi (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander und Raubfischmontage*

Ich binde mir mein Vorfach immer auf eine Länge von ca. 1 Meter. Daran kommt ein 1/0er Haken. Blei auch als Tropfenblei auf die Hauptschnur. Schön mit einer schlanken Pose austarieren, daß so wenig wie möglich Wiederstand da ist.
An der Spundwand höchstens einen Meter entfernt ablassen, so daß der Köfi ca. 20 cm über Grund dümpelt.
Oder Du angelst im Kanal auf Grund. Dann aber an der Kante zwischen Schiffahrtsrinne und der Steigung, wo es Richtung Spundwand wieder etwas flacher wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander und Raubfischmontage*

Und beim Posenfischen vielleicht lieber ne monofile statt ner geflochtenen. Gerade wenn man da Klemmbleie verwendet, nimmt eine geflochtene durchs quetschen oft Schaden.

Tipp zum Angeln mit der Pose in strömenden Gewässern gerade für Dich als Spinnfischer:
Verwende eine Durchlaufpose mit einem ca. 1,00 - 1,50 m langen Vorfach.
Ausloten und die Tiefe so einstellen, dass das Blei ca. 20 - 30 cm über Grund läuft. 

Einwerfen, absinken lassen und dann mit einem grösseren oder mehreren kleinen Zügen den Köfi anheben und ein Stück zu Dir ranführen, wieder absinken lassen, kurz liegen lassen, wieder anheben etc..

Also praktisch so ne Art Spinnangeln mit Pose statt System. 

Hat den grossen Vorteil, dass man sich zwischendurch "ausruhen" kann, also den Köder einfach mal liegen lassen kann, und durch die Pose zum einen weniger Hänger hat, als wenn man mit einem System angelt, zum anderen eine sensiblere Bissanzeige, sofern der Schwimmer gut ausgebleit ist. 

Funktioniert natürlich nur da, wo die Strömung zwar vorhanden aber nicht zu stark ist.


----------



## tschaka (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander und Raubfischmontage*

Hallnipse sie knappo zusammen,


danke nochmals für die vielen Tipps.

Dann klemm ich halt die Bleie wieder vom Stahlvorfach und 
knipse sie knapp oberhalb des Wirbels.#2 

Die Zander hätten sich wahrscheinlich totgelacht bei meiner Montage, aber jetzt ha ich es :
1. Stopper(groß, also keine Perle)
2. Pose
3. Wirbel,(vorher kleiner Stopper oder Mini-Blei)
4. vor Wirbel (Pose 5 gr. etwa 3 kleine Bleie)
5. Vorfach
6. Köder

7. Zander von 80 cm#v #v #v #: 

Wenn jetzt keine Einwände mehr kommen, leg ich morgen los. Bei Erfolg wird sofort berichtet.

Danke nochmals

Tschaka


----------



## tschaka (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander und Raubfischmontage*

Den ersten Satz hab ich nicht geschrieben!!??


----------



## Ossipeter (20. Juli 2004)

*AW: Zander und Raubfischmontage*

Wann gehts denn  los? wünsch dir kräftiges Petri! Haken von unten nach oben durch das Maul des Köfis. Köfi seitlich einschneiden wegen Geruch.


----------

